# Balen giving Kolton a lesson in digging holes



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Digging 101 for beginners. 


































































This was *not* the stick I threw for Balen.....but its what he brought back!


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh my gosh! I love these pictures. Balen looks like a great dog.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

SewSleepy said:


> Oh my gosh! I love these pictures. Balen looks like a great dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


lol thanks, he is a great dog.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Balen is your son's childhood dog, the one he will always remember for the rest of his life. Priceless. Nobody will ever hurt your child with Balen nearby.
WD and I often meet people whose memories he triggers: "Oh, I grew up with a Shepherd" etc.


----------



## lemans (Jun 18, 2005)

Adorable, perfect home for the dog.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I LOVE these!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Its kinda hard not to love this dog...he's not even mine and I love him:wub:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

A boy and his dog...there just isn't anything better. Well, maybe a girl and her dog...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

This is just awesome!! It's the kind of picture that allows you to know that your kid (I assume that's your kid) will grow up to say, "I remember we had the best GSD growing up. That dog and I... we did everything together. We were best friends for sure!"

This inter-species communication and the desire in the GSD to want to be around and work with its human counterpart is what the breed's all about in my opinion. Love this photo.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> Balen is your son's childhood dog, the one he will always remember for the rest of his life. Priceless. Nobody will ever hurt your child with Balen nearby.
> WD and I often meet people whose memories he triggers: "Oh, I grew up with a Shepherd" etc.





wildo said:


> This is just awesome!! It's the kind of picture that allows you to know that your kid (I assume that's your kid) will grow up to say, "I remember we had the best GSD growing up. That dog and I... we did everything together. We were best friends for sure!"
> 
> This inter-species communication and the desire in the GSD to want to be around and work with its human counterpart is what the breed's all about in my opinion. Love this photo.



Yes, I think Kolton will probably show these pictures to his kids someday and tell them about all of his and Balens adventures together. I know its kinda cheesey, but the connection between the two of them has been sort of magical. I can only imagine as the months turn into years how bonded these two will be. 




llombardo said:


> Its kinda hard not to love this dog...he's not even mine and I love him:wub:


LOL!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

The two boys are definitely the dynamic duo. Love the pictures. Balen is wonderful. This is the beauty of the GSD. They are supposed to have a natural affinity for kids.


----------



## Meeah'sMom (Sep 21, 2012)

They are both ADORABLE!!


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I think this is just about the sweetest thing ever...You are truly blessed...jan


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

I dunno...look to me like they're trying to break out of the backyard!! 

Better keep your eye on those two.......


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I was going to say the same thing, they look like a "jail break" is going on LOL

I love how great Balen is with Kolton, they were made for each other


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the kind words about my boys. :wub:



jang said:


> I think this is just about the sweetest thing ever...You are truly blessed...jan


Yes I am 


Beau said:


> I dunno...look to me like they're trying to break out of the backyard!!
> 
> Better keep your eye on those two.......





JakodaCD OA said:


> I was going to say the same thing, they look like a "jail break" is going on LOL
> 
> I love how great Balen is with Kolton, they were made for each other


ROFL I didnt even think of that till you guys mentioned it. To bad I dont have photo shop, I'd put some orange outfits on them.


----------



## WhiteSpirit (Sep 17, 2012)

I hear the truant sirens in your near future!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

WhiteSpirit said:


> I hear the truant sirens in your near future!



LOL ya, they'd _both_ be doing some serious crate time after that!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

PatchonGSD said:


> I know its kinda cheesey, but the connection between the two of them has been sort of magical.
> LOL!


I know these dogs are magical. I never had a connection with a dog like WD. He is only 8 months old but I will never be without a Shepherd for sure.
WD never played or interacted much with children but a visiting 6 year old played ball with him all morning. WD was respectful, careful and obedient in fetching and dropping toys on command for this little boy. Talking about being magical.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

That's awesome  Love the photos! Balen is so interested and seems in tune with your son!

I just realized my kids, especially my youngest, will be the same way, as we've had at least one GSD most of her life...


----------

